
Ask HN: Automation Ideas - mraza007
Hi HN
I’m looking for automation ideas to practice my python programming skills
This might help other people too who are interested in automation ideas
======
dhruvkar
Hospitals, since 2019, are required to post their price list for services they
offer. However, they've made their price list and list of services (1) hard to
find and (2) hard to parse.

Your mission, if you choose to accept it, is to find these chargemaster lists
and parse the items to make them comparable between hospitals. Here's an
article to get started:

[https://qz.com/1518545/price-lists-for-the-115-biggest-us-
ho...](https://qz.com/1518545/price-lists-for-the-115-biggest-us-hospitals-
new-transparency-law/)

------
verdverm
This is best posed as a more specific question. The answer depends on your
background bad skills, generally being, find something that people have to do
repeatedly at a price point where they can see the money / time benefit.

------
person_of_color
Stock screener.

